# another female maltese mix oc shelter



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hi all..................another female maltese mix in oc shelter id number a170464 in kennel 136........im in chicago can donate if necessary and i sent a message to deb.

thanks for all u guys do!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I thought you meant the girl was in Chicago. I just dont have anymore room for an older dog at this point. I wish people would stop dumping their old friends. Heart breaking for all of us.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She has already been there 6 days, 14 yo female, will not walk...  ..it doesn't look good for this poor little baby.... I know rescues are full but is there nothing anyone can do in the OC area????

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....10151588322585223.840037.315830505222&type=3


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh man, I wish I hadn't clicked it. That breaks my heart. How does a sweet senior fluff like that end up in a shelter? People suck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sooo sad :crying:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is the girl we picked up today. She is on the way to our vet and will be assessed.
I spoke with the Rescue coordinator at the shelter and this girl is very , very ill. 
Our hope is to have her assessed by our vet and will see that she is held in loving arms for what ever time she has left in this world. We will not let her suffer or feel abandoned.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Edie, thank you SO, SO much for saving this poor baby... I was so worried she wasn't going to make it in there... you ladies truly are angels...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMg I clicked,what a precious face.... WFH is wrong w/ people? I can't let go of any of my fluffs,how can anyone do this to a fluff after 14 yrs...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We took Lily to our vet and Bron stayed with her until all the x-rays and tests were done. Very sadly, this girl had congestive heart failure, an enlarged liver, probably cushings and other autoimmune problems from not getting vet care. The vet felt it was the most humane thing to let her go. Bron held her in loving arms as she passed. I hate making these decisions, but felt, as the vet did that this was the very best decision we could make for this poor girl. She could no longer walk and struggled to breath. God Bless our" Lady of Rescue Bron" for staying the course for this girl and helping her to a peaceful end in loving arms, as she crossed the bridge.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sad to hear that.....poor baby. It truly breaks my heart:crying:

Thank you to all of you and Bron for being with her at the end.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Thank u so much everyone for everything that u did for this little girl. She is free now and running at the bridge. No more suffering.....u guys are wonderful

Jan


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: RIP Lily. Thank you Edie, Bron and your vet for getting her out of there and letting her die with love and dignity.:wub: Poor girl - she must have been suffering so much. This has to be so hard on Bron, but she did just the right thing and Lily is free of all her pain. :grouphug: You are Earth Angels. :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

RIP sweet Lily. So glad she had loving arms holding her as she went to the bridge!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She deserved all the love in the world, she atleast got all the love from you and the Smer's . I was afraid she'd have to go to the bridge , she just looked like she was hurting.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw this on the FB posting for this little girl.... breaks my heart, but I think we can all agree that at least she went out in the best way possible. Just hope she wasn't as scared as she would have been being put to sleep in the shelter...


----------

